

Fox Juices 'Fringe' Re-Runs with Twitter Twist - ujjwalg
http://www.pcworld.com/article/171111/fox_juices_fringe_reruns_with_twitter_twist.html

======
ujjwalg
I think it is a very interesting move and might actually be successful.
Personally, I would love to read comments by my favorite characters from tv-
series I watch during a show.

